# Simplicity Deck Leveling on a 2013 Broadmoor with welded steel deck



## gatotten (Apr 6, 2020)

I recently bought a 2013 Broadmoor with the welded deck. This deck cannot be raised like the stamped decks, by tightening the front rod or rear lift. If you own this type of setup have you found a way to 1) raise the deck to maximum height, and 2) maintain the correct front-to-back 1/4" difference? I have the electric height adjustment, but all it does is push the striping rollers down and only raise the rear of the deck.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb here, but I think this thing has an electric deck suspension and there may not be an adjustment.... at least not in the simpicity manuals I've just been looking at.
https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en_us/support/manuals.html
go in the above site and enter your model number when asked, It should take you to all the available manuals for it.


----------



## gatotten (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for looking. I have the manuals and looked at the parts diagram but they were not helpful. I am considering modifying the chain size/length of the rear deck suspension. It will still cut too low, but it will have the correct angle front to back for a correct cut. It's a solid mower with an incredibly heavy deck, but the deck height adjustment/limit is lacking. I sent a note to the Simplicity support team - hopefully I am not the only person who has this issue.


----------

